# BHM in Comics?



## Tanuki (Jan 21, 2009)

After reading the thread about The Blob appearing in the new Wolverine movie it got me thinking how many Big guys are in comics? I only know a little bit about comics but hopefully people on the board who are more knowledgeable about comics will help fill up the list!

Out of pure curiosity how many can you name?

Off the top of my head I can only think of....

The Blob
Kingpin
Mojo (ultimate)

....and if Manga counts then Choji Akimichi


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 21, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> After reading the thread about The Blob appearing in the new Wolverine movie it got me thinking how many Big guys are in comics? I only know a little bit about comics but hopefully people on the board who are more knowledgeable about comics will help fill up the list!
> 
> Out of pure curiosity how many can you name?
> 
> ...



From the Golden Age of Comics there was Woozy Winks from the Plastic Man series.

Also from the Golden Age is Humphrey who was Joe Palooka's pal who was very popular and eventually got his own comic.

And in the Silver Age there's Volstagg from the Mighty Thor.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment WoozyWinks01.jpg


View attachment 41552388217.9.jpg


View attachment Volstagg.jpg


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 21, 2009)

I actually owned at least a couple of these from my youth.

http://www.toonopedia.com/fatman.htm


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 21, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I actually owned at least a couple of these from my youth.
> 
> http://www.toonopedia.com/fatman.htm



I forgot about Fatman. There's also Herbie, the Fat Fury.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment fatman.jpg


View attachment herbie8.jpg


----------



## cammy (Jan 21, 2009)

Wimpy from Popeye - "I gladly pay you Thursday for a hamburger today."


----------



## anybodys (Jan 21, 2009)

well, this webcomic features a large man as one of the protagonists:

www.thegatesareopening.com


----------



## topher38 (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah the Big Man Hero is going to the Thing soon


----------



## anybodys (Jan 21, 2009)

oh, and Inspector Abberline in From Hell


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 21, 2009)

I almost forgot Sam of Sam & Twitch from the Spawn series.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment casefiles_18%20(Large).jpg


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 22, 2009)

i know of a few in the adult section...hehehehe


----------



## Carl1h (Jan 22, 2009)

A small independent comic from the 80's.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 23, 2009)

Excellent stuff!

I'm going to have fun trying to track some of these down to read :happy:


----------



## pendulous (Jan 23, 2009)

2000 AD did a great line in Fatties of both sexes


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 23, 2009)

Another one I forgot about is Judge Dredd and the League of Fatties.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment mega6.JPG


----------



## Von_Pudge (Jan 27, 2009)

Violator (clown form) from Spawn!


----------



## Hobo (Jan 27, 2009)

Peter Dawson from J. Michael Straczynski's Rising Stars.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome stuff guys, I love seeing these

Not a BHM but i was reading about a BBW from comics a the other day called Big Bertha

"Big Bertha has the ability to make herself super strong and durable (to the point of being bullet-proof) by becoming extraordinarily obese."


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 28, 2009)

One of my friends was going to make a Wynterborne comic book. We would all have superpowers and shit like that. I'm not sure if he is still wanting to do that. He got married back in May and has been hard to get ahold of since.

Anyways, here is one of the drawings he did of me. :bow:

StarScream!


----------



## Molly (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats frickin sweet Starscream.


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Fatquad

Fatsquad Myspace

A webcomic updated 3 times weekly, about everyday fat guys. Soon to be released as a graphic novel.

Taken from their Myspace...


> our comics are primarily about:
> -being fat
> -being lazy
> -how chicks hate fat guys
> ...


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Fatquad
> 
> Fatsquad Myspace
> 
> ...



Haaha thanks for sharing Bexy, that sounds cool. I'm off to check it out


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 29, 2009)

Just when I thought StarScream! couldn't get any cooler he also has a super comic book alter ego!

hehehe sweet dude!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Just when I thought StarScream! couldn't get any cooler he also has a super comic book alter ego!
> 
> hehehe sweet dude!



Lol I thought that too.. awesome cool!  I was drawn by an old friend as a gothic type super woman once... it was pretty damn cool. I was all cut lol


----------



## george83 (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't belive they have not been talked about before on here, the amazing Blunt Man and Chronic


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 29, 2009)

george83 said:


> I can't belive they have not been talked about before on here, the amazing Blunt Man and Chronic



OMG! I suck... I ment to post him last week! must have forgot

...Kevin Smith is my Man Crush


----------



## biggietrillz166 (Feb 2, 2009)

WOW ARE YOU GUYS SERIOUS?? HOW COULD YOU MENTION BHM IN COMICS AND FORGET ONE OF THE ORIGINALS?? THE BLOB!! (X-MEN)
FIRST APPEARED IN X-MEN #3


----------



## StarScream! (Feb 2, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> One of my friends was going to make a Wynterborne comic book. We would all have superpowers and shit like that. I'm not sure if he is still wanting to do that. He got married back in May and has been hard to get ahold of since.
> 
> Anyways, here is one of the drawings he did of me. :bow:
> 
> StarScream!



Well, I talked to my friend Kyle, and he is still down to do this. However, he wants to revolve the comic around me instead of my whole band, because he feels I'm a more believable super hero...haha...

I guess I'm going to be some sort of "Blade" type Werewolf hunter, that is also a death metal musician. I'm guessing I'll have to fight crowds of Werewolves at concerts, and other horribly stupid things, but I'm going to be a super hero. Woot!


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 2, 2009)

love this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OFgZQabR3g&feature=related


would love to get wet while dancing


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 2, 2009)

biggietrillz166 said:


> WOW ARE YOU GUYS SERIOUS?? HOW COULD YOU MENTION BHM IN COMICS AND FORGET ONE OF THE ORIGINALS?? THE BLOB!! (X-MEN)
> FIRST APPEARED IN X-MEN #3



Actually, The Blob has his own thread regarding the up-coming X-Men movie.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53051


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 2, 2009)

biggietrillz166 said:


> WOW ARE YOU GUYS SERIOUS?? HOW COULD YOU MENTION BHM IN COMICS AND FORGET ONE OF THE ORIGINALS?? THE BLOB!! (X-MEN)
> FIRST APPEARED IN X-MEN #3



Check the first post ^_^!


----------



## biggietrillz166 (Feb 2, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Check the first post ^_^!



GOTCHA IDK HOW I MISSED THAT, I HAVENT BEEN IN MY RIGHT STATE OF MIND LATELY. BUT DEFINATELY LOOKIN FORWARD TO CATHING BLOB IN XMEN ORIGINS.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 7, 2009)

Is it so wrong to look at a cartoon character and thinking, "damn that's hot, I'd hit that!!" ???  lol :eat2:


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 7, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Is it so wrong to look at a cartoon character and thinking, "damn that's hot, I'd hit that!!" ???  lol :eat2:



If its wrong then I don't wanna be right~


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 15, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Well, I talked to my friend Kyle, and he is still down to do this. However, he wants to revolve the comic around me instead of my whole band, because he feels I'm a more believable super hero...haha...
> 
> I guess I'm going to be some sort of "Blade" type Werewolf hunter, that is also a death metal musician. I'm guessing I'll have to fight crowds of Werewolves at concerts, and other horribly stupid things, but I'm going to be a super hero. Woot!




your post reminded me of the concert scene in Queen of the Damned....


*intro*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P54taiC2hik&feature=related



*slept so long*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73iPtM4Tbo8&feature=related




*not meant for me*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZCyvp43JLE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P54taiC2hik&feature=related


----------



## Visceria (Feb 15, 2009)

"kind of" related... 
<3 Parkman from Heroes. I want to wrap my arms around him real bad. My favorite BHM especially when he was tubbier before WW. Him taking care of Molly... I nearly died I squeed so hard. LOL :wubu:


----------



## olwen (Feb 15, 2009)

This is a cool thread. I'll have to check out these comics. I wish I had something to add, but the only characters I can think of are in cartoons: Family Guy of course and a show on cartoon network called Total Drama Island. Oh wait, what about The Penguin from Batman.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 16, 2009)

I just came across a character I had never heard of before an thought I'd share him with you...

Microbe from New Warriors

some pics


----------



## Librarygirl (Sep 3, 2012)

A rather alternative view of sumo...

Should I get my ninja to break this up? 

View attachment Ninja.JPG


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 3, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> A rather alternative view of sumo...
> 
> Should I get my ninja to break this up?



Hey! Good work there--you're really improving.


----------



## Durin (Sep 7, 2012)

I think Obelix from Asterix Comic is one of my favorite BHM toons.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obelix


----------

